# candle sizes



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hand dipped tapers can be any size but the most common seem to be 6,8,10 and 12" with a 3/4 or 1" diameter. I have seen some that are very fat on the bottom, about 3-4", almost a hershey kiss type shape, that were very cool.
As for pricing, a lot depends on the area where you will be selling them and competition in that area. 
You can get some idea of pricing by going to Ebay. 
Sheri


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

Sheri, Thanks, That gives me a good place to start. Ken


----------

